# Please help me:'[



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

So I posted a thread a little over a week ago about Charlie's flaky skin...

It's getting worse; I can hear him scratching when I fall asleep so I'll go over to his cage to scare him into stopping, but it doesn't matter because he scratches all night anyway. I have to vacuum his cage out every other day or so because the skin flakes are ridiculous, the fleece liner looks like it's supposed to be white. His flakes have been white until I started with the flaxseed oil, now sometimes they're yellow, but I'm just assuming that it's from the oil...?
And he's loosing a ton of quills, and officially is getting bald spots  
Just getting him out of his cage [I use a piece of fleece to scoop him out], the fleece is literally covered with flakes and quills.
And I don't see any new quills poking through...he's 2 and a half months old

I've given him flaxseed oil rinse [in capsule form, so the oil hasn't gone bad]
I've drizzled flaxseed oil on him without adding water
I've taken him to the vet for a skin scraping, he's being treated with Revolution just in case, but they didn't find anything [he had his second dose two days ago]
I gave him an oatmeal bath with water flowing into a sock filled with regular oatmeal onto him
And I ordered Sunshine Factor- I give it to him every other day since I got it about a week ago, so he's only had three doses of it

I don't know what else I can do for him


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad you're on the right track if it's mites 

Other possibilities I can think of include allergies (to environment or food), fungal infection (like yeast infection of his skin), or a nutritional problem.

Looks like he's on fleece liners - great! Make sure you're using the scent free/dye free version and, if you're using dryer sheets, that they're unscented.

In case it's fungal, stop putting the flaxseed oil on him (will only make it worse). You can add it to his kibble though. I'd bring him back to the vet and have the vet test for a fungal issue. Yes, the oil colors the flakes and makes them yellow-ish. 

What foods is he eating?

I'll guess you're already doing this, but I'll add: give his house & supplies a super-duper cleaning - scrub with water and vinegar - should work well on the cage. And give his fleece some super-duper cleaning too - hot water; dry in dryer. Think of all the stuff with which he has contact (house, dishes, towels, fleece, sink, you, etc...). I'd do the super-duper cleaning every couple days (or every day if you can) while he's on treatment to help ensure that you're not stuck in the situation where he's getting better, but his housing keeps re-infecting him. 

Aside from the scratching and quill loss, anything else going on behaviorally? How's his weight?


----------



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for your advice  
I'll call the vet again soon to see if they can get him in, but they'll probably want to wait until he's done with the Revolution

His weights been pretty consistent, fluctuating normally.

And he eats a mix of purina one chicken&rice, the breeders mix that contains spikes delite, and food for insectivores that the vet gave me.

Yeah, I'll definitely keep cleaning everything, too :/


----------



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

does anybody else have an idea of what to do to make him feel better??
I feel so awful for him


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It sounds like mites to me but by 48 hours after a dose of Revolution the scratching should have stopped or eased immensely. 

What dosage of Revolution did you use and how much does he weigh?


----------



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

The vet gave me the syringe and showed me where to fill it up to but it doesn't have a mm or anything on it, but the bottle says .01 cc once a week for three weeks

And he weighs about 260 grams

Also, the skin on his stomach and sides has gotten a reddish pink color from all of the scratching, and he's loosing his fur because of that, too.


----------



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

seriously, if anyone else has anyyyyy thoughts at all how to make him feel better or how to make his shedding stop, please tell me   
its definitely not getting any better, and I havn't been able to get ahold of the vet


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

The one thing that helps Snarf is flax seed oil rinses...how often are you doing them? How much oil/water?

And I often put a couple of drops behind each ear, then drizzle the remainder of the capsule all over him.

Maybe call the vet??? Maybe they will want to see him sooner since as Nancy said, the Rev should have 'kicked in' by now.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

I have had the same exact problem with my hedgehog for 6 months now. My hedgie is losing over 20 quills a day and has the flaky skin around each quill. I have tried everything under the sun but nothing has helped. Treated for mites, nothing. Came back negative on fungal infection. Spent over 400 dollars just for the vet to say "sorry, i have no idea what's wrong." I'm hoping it's the winter and this will be resolved when the humidity kicks in. I've lost countless hours of sleep worrying over this, but no one has been able to figure out what is wrong.


----------



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

:/
well that isnt exactly reassuring, but I hope youre right, and im glad im not alone!
were off to the vet tomorrow, so well see... :?


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Ha sorry, but yes it's nice to know that this isn't just a random case and that there must be a cure. Has your hedgehog been acting differently at all? Mine has stayed the same happy hedgie I've always had. But I just feel so bad... Please let me know what your vet says!!


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Lately, I've been wondering if it's due to an allergy. It started happening a little after we moved to a new apartment. But I don't really understand how a new apartment could have something new that she would be allergic to.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

I know it's not super encouraging to hear, but Paprika had the same problem it sounds like minus losing a ton of quills.. she was almost completely bald on her belly a little while back so I took her to the vet and she gave me an antifungal shampoo and some revolution even tho she didn't find either when she examined her.. well after awhile her fur started growing back in some more, tho it's still kinda thin and her skin is pink.. she still loses about 10-15 quills a day with new quills constantly growing in.. she's been this way since october continuously.. I notice she itches frequently, shakes herself like a wet dog frequently, and rubs her tummy on the fleece, but I can't pinpoint the cause either..it must be some sort of allergy I haven't been able to get rid of in her environment yet.. but so long as she continues to run and eat normally then I guess she'll just be what she'll be ;P


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm..strange. My problem started happening in October as well. Maybe it really is the winter. Weird that this didn't happen last winter though.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Jamie - the other human in Snarf's domain - is allergic to EVERYthing and has said many, many times that he rarely has issues from Oct to Feb (or whenever the snowmould shows up) but since Oct he's been going nutso with sneezing and watery eyes...he doesn't know what, specifically, is causing this but the timing is interesting. We have had record snowfalls and cold, so snowmould shouldn't be an issue. :twisted:


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Any news live4fun162?


----------



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

well, the vet definitely agreed that the quill loss and dry skin was not at all normal. She said that she could treat him for something else it could be, or he could have a skin biopsy done
I'm a big worrier ...so we'll get the biopsy results back on wednesday. :roll: 

Unfortunately, it's getting a lot worse :[ I'm so worried, but now all I can do is wait! :? Or fall in line and agree that winter is just not a hedgies time


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope its a simple problem with a simple solution.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I posted on your other thread too, but to repeat - sounds so similar to what my Sylvie suffered with her whole (short) life. I hope you get better news as we never figured out the problem. 

As for relief though, she got baths with Avenno (which she hated) which seemed to help the skin & scratching that night. Since she hated baths so much I also did a 'dry brushing' with her. When the skin got really bad with multiple layers of flakes, I gentlly brushed her with the toothbrush, taking care to gently get down to the skin rather than just the quills, and remove the flakes. Though she didn't care to stay still for this, it really helped the scratching afterwards. Also during tummy time I would rub/scratch her back firmly through her fleece toque, which she really liked.

Sylvie passed about a hour after being given a topic fungal bath. I unfortunately cannot remember what the medication was (it was last August). I've been wondering it myself a bit lately though so will look into what it was. I can't say that the bath had anything to do with her passing for certain, as the few days before she'd taken a big turn for the worse, being lethargic and vomitting, but during the bath she was extra 'spastic.' I will look into the name of the bath medication.


----------



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks shetland  

I'm so sorry silvercat  
And I hope we can get everything figured out soon
Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Silvercat, I'm sorry that happened to your hedgie and I hope you are doing well  It's tragic when you do all you can to help your beloved pet but nothing works. Live4fun162, I too am a huge worrier but my vet never offered a skin biopsy. Please keep me updated on what happens (I'm kinda treating my hedgie through yours since we have the same exact symptoms) If it gives you any comfort, my hedgie is still super happy and active even though this has been going on since winter started. I guess as long as she is happy, I try to be as well :/ I understand how hard it can be.


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

Did you guys read the threads regarding the humidifier? I know some say it doesn't help, some swear it does. Just search "humidifier" in the search box above. 

If you can't afford to buy a humidifier, you could still put a large bowl of water in the hedgies' room or run the shower or dishwasher regularly. I used to have a metal pot - like a teapot - with water in it on the heat vent which helps with dry skin (mine).


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds a bit like what my hedgie's been suffering from recently...the skin scrape showed there was no mites and no fungus and the vet today eventually came to the conclusion that it was mange and gave her oral medication for it. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

well I hope that helps your hedgie, Tarynsgate  

Actually I just read something about humidifiers yesterday haha. Thanks suwanee!

and Kmanzo, that does make me feel a little better  and I'll definitely keep you updated!


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't have a humidifier but I do keep a bowl of water in her cage and she is in my bedroom connected to the bathroom so when i take a shower, I leave the door open to get a lot of moisture into bedroom (I take really hot showers so there is lots of steam haha)


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

How did the vet go live4fun?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

silvercat said:


> Sylvie passed about a hour after being given a topic fungal bath. I unfortunately cannot remember what the medication was (it was last August). I've been wondering it myself a bit lately though so will look into what it was. I can't say that the bath had anything to do with her passing for certain, as the few days before she'd taken a big turn for the worse, being lethargic and vomitting, but during the bath she was extra 'spastic.' I will look into the name of the bath medication.


I got ahold of the vet today. They remembered me, didn't even need to give information past "I brought my hedgehog in last August"

The topical bath was Enilconazole (dilluted with water).


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you for that information, I'll definitely avoid using that bath soap. I'm sorry that happened to you and your hedgie. It's a shame when a loved one dies, no matter what species.


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

Please update us about your little guy Im concerned for your hedgie and my hedgie has the exact same thing going on so im desperately looking for answers. 

Has the humidifier worked?


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

My Gizmo and Little Foot had the EXACT same symptoms as Charlie. Especially Gizmo..he had like piles of skin in his cage everyday-- it was gross. But, it ended up being RIngworm. Has your vet checked for that?


----------



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

so sorry!!! the lab results took wayyyyy longer than expected 

But it looks like Charlie has a zinc related dermatitis....
So the vet is saying to feed him a different kind of food specifically for insectivores and meal worms for treats. She also said that I should avoid putting oil or giving him baths for awhile, but it's thankfully it's nothing too serious  
And I've put a bowl of water by his cage, but the bottom of his cage is still littered with skin flakes:/


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

wow thats odd. did the vet say that was common? so you are switching foods now?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update...we've been wondering...what food is your vet suggesting? 

I'd like to check it out...just in case.


----------



## zahny (Jun 23, 2010)

I know exactly what you're going through. My pansy has had flakey skin since i've brought her home and that was in July 2010. It got to a point where i thought she had mites and saw exactly what you pictured. I went to the vet and did the whole syringe thing... didn't help at all. 

What I learned that DID help my little hedgie was rinsing her with a flax seed oil/water mix. I avoided bathing her seeing if that helped and I didn't notice much improvement from that. 
So every few weeks I rinse here with the oil and water mix and i also add the flax seed to her food a few nights out of the week. 

I've noticed that the flax seed was extremely helpful and she has close to no flakes anymore.

Hope this helps


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

How do you treat a hedgehog for ringworm?

And also, what foods did you pick up live4fun?


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Kmanzo said:


> How do you treat a hedgehog for ringworm?


My vet gave me an oral antibiotic called Intraconzole and then a shampoo that smells like cherries to wash them in to help with their skin. You always have to do tons of super cleaning to make sure they don't get re-infected.


----------



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

She gave me food specifically made for insectivores, but I can't remember what it's called sorry:/ I do know that you can only order it in like, 400 pound bags though [she has access through a nearby zoo] 

Thanks zahny  I stopped using oils when I was worried it might be something fungal, but I should probably start up again lol


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm thinking my hedgie may have ringworm. My boyfriend got ringworm sometime last month so I guess it's very possible. I just find it strange cause if she does have it, I haven't gotten it and I hold her everyday. My boyfriend holds her about once every 3 weeks hahaha. Going to the vet on Friday. Maybe this will finally be solved after six months of worrying..


----------



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh no! Good luck at the vet Kmanzo! :?


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Ringworm came back negative. I'm out of options..


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

same for me. Is it possible she is allergic to the laundry detergent i wash her fleece with? I use Gain...


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

HydroThunder said:


> same for me. Is it possible she is allergic to the laundry detergent i wash her fleece with? I use Gain...


Yes it is possible. You can try to put some white vinegar in the rinse water to cut soap residue, or switch to a scent free dye free detergent and see if that helps.


----------



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

i hope you guys can figure out whats wrong!!!!!


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

After a long delay, Tofu seems to finally be doing better. What I think the problem was, was a combination of harsh detergent for her bedding, lack of insectivore food (cat foods werent enough) lack of mealworms, and unfortunately my mother only just asked me the other week: "I dont understand why you bathe her with that soap, I emptied that out long ago and it has some harsh chemicals in there." 

Apparently the bottle of soap I thought I was washing her with was filled with a very hardcore soap, which would explain a lot. 

There has been a completely stop almost in her quill loss, and her poop is looking very healthy. All I can hope for now is that she can regrow as many quills as possible and that she completely recovers safely. 

I just wanted to say thank you to all of you hedgie owners, and all of the kind people who helped figure out what was wrong. I obviously couldnt do it by myself, and I know Tofu is forever grateful. 

Now if you will excuse me Im going to go have play time with my hedgehog


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Please don't use any soap on your hedgie in baths. Instead use the Aveeno baby wash as it is much less harmful and actually soothing for their skin ^_^


----------



## HydroThunder (Jan 18, 2011)

i used the wrong words but it was by no means actual soap. What i assumed I was using was baby soap


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am glad to hear Tofu is on the road to recovery!


----------

